# HR24 Receiver Codes (for remote)



## mlhearn (Mar 12, 2014)

All,
I recently had an HR23 die and need to replace it. The HR24 is what is available from Directv and Solid Signal.
I already have other Directv DVRs (including HR34) using codes 00001 and 00003 that do not support "advanced" remote mode (1-8). All equipment is co-located in a rack.
I will need the new DVR to support remote control (RC65s...) code/addresses other than 00001 or 00003.
What addresses does the HR24 support? Does it support 00001 through 00008 like some of the older DVRs?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. The HR24 supports the same remote codes as your previous HR23. 

But DirecTV won't guarantee you an HR24 as a replacement DVR. It could be any of the HR2x HD DVRs. If you really want an HR24, ordering from Solid Signal is the only way to ensure that's what you'll get.


----------



## mlhearn (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Litzdog9111. I usually buy from Solid Signal so that will work out. BTW, the first URL in your info does not work.

Since I could not find the HR24 codes elsewhere in the Forum, I will list what I know for others that might be looking;

HR34 remote codes: 00001 and 00003, receiver mode only
HR20 remote codes: 00001 through 00008, advanced mode
HR23 remote codes: 00001 through 00008, advanced mode
HR24 remote codes: 00001 through 00008, advanced mode
C31 remote codes: 00001 through 00008, advanced mode

From Litzdog911 note above, it looks other HR2x DVRs would support advanced mode as well.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mlhearn said:


> ..... BTW, the first URL in your info does not work.
> 
> .....


You have to subscribe to the Cutting Edge Forum here to see that link.


----------

